# Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club ride



## fboggs1986 (Feb 13, 2017)

Let's ride! Chicago Ballooner Bikes club February ride!  This Sunday 2/19 the weather looks great 60 degrees and sunny! Meet up at Mills Park in Oak Park. The address for the park is 217 Home Ave Oak Park, IL  60302 but we will meet on the back side of the park on Marion street. There is plenty of parking around the area. Let's meet at 10am.  We will ride around the Frank Lloyd Wright district and can grab a bite to eat in downtown oak park. Should be a great time!
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sounds like fun count me & the wifey in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> Sounds like fun count me & the wifey in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Heck that is downright balmy for Feb in Chicago. Make sure we get plenty of pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2017)

What if I show up with a muscle bike?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 14, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> What if I show up with a muscle bike?




All bikes welcome!! Come on up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't have any, but just wanted to make sure you won't kick me out haha!


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 17, 2017)

Hopefully, can catch the next one, will be at the auto show Sunday morning...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 18, 2017)

Bump! Come on out tomorrow. All bikes welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 19, 2017)

Great turnout today for the ride!! Thanks to everyone that came out! Until next time!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks like a perfect day Frank!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 19, 2017)

Some more good shots from the ride!






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Great pics Frank! Looks like there is a decent vintage bike crowd up there. Are any coming down for the Nashville ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Great pics Frank! Looks like there is a decent vintage bike crowd up there. Are any coming down for the Nashville ride? V/r Shawn




Yea it was a great turnout! Yes the wife and I will be there. Also, my father and his wife will be coming from NY. Should be a great time!
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 20, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Great pics Frank! Looks like there is a decent vintage bike crowd up there. Are any coming down for the Nashville ride? V/r Shawn




Quite a few people are coming from Chicago as well.
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (Feb 20, 2017)

Great pics guys. I never thought Chicago can be that fun. And in Tshirts in February? 

Way to go Chicago Ballooners!


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 20, 2017)

Hell yes! Looks like a great turnout and ride! Whats up with the twin Orange Elgins?


----------



## fboggs1986 (Feb 20, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Hell yes! Looks like a great turnout and ride! Whats up with the twin Orange Elgins?




It was a great turnout for our second official ride! And 60 degrees in Feb can't believe it. The Elgin longtankers were owned by three brothers each on an Elgin. Sweet rides!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger (Feb 20, 2017)

Sunny on the east coast rainy on the west coast?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 20, 2017)

Well done - thanks for posting the pics. Love the neighborhood too!


----------

